# Welcher 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor



## DocHN83 (11. Januar 2021)

Moin und noch ein verspätetes Frohes Neues 
Da der Sohn meiner Freundin gern mal auf was potenterem spielen möchte als auf seinem alten Medion Laptop nutze ich die Gelegenheit, da ich ihm eh meine alte Hardware vermache, um meinen PC in Sachen Monitor zu erneuern.


Daher suche ich einen 27 Zoll WQHD-Monitor für maximal c.a. 250€ - besondere Gaming-Features muss er nicht haben.


----------



## DocHN83 (11. Januar 2021)

Was hast du denn mit meinem Beitrag angestellt ? 
Irgendwas muss es da beim Zitieren verhauen haben, aber wieso konntest du den Beitrag überhaupt ändern ?
Seltsame Sachen.

Jedenfalls - danke für deine Einschätzung. Da ich von nem billigen, Low Budget Asus Full HD komme werd ich sicher sowieso geflasht sein, ich denke ich tendiere dann zum Acer.
Allerdings hab ich nun gelesen dass IPS Panels eine deutlich langsamere Zugriffszeit haben, was wiederum bei Shootern, für die ich das Ding ja nutzen will, eventuell zum Tragen kommt.

Merkt das jemand wie ich, der kaum noch Shooter spielt und schon gar nicht auf Pro Niveau, überhaupt oder ist das vernachlässigbar ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2021)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit meinem Beitrag angestellt ?
> Irgendwas muss es da beim Zitieren verhauen haben, aber wieso konntest du den Beitrag überhaupt ändern ?
> Seltsame Sachen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, da ist Mist passiert ^^   Ich hab wohl aus versehen auf "Bearbeiten" statt auf "zitieren" gedrückt - als Mod geht das....  Ich hab den Text mal soweit wiederherstellt, wie ich es noch in Erinnerung hab - die Links müsstest du aber noch nachreichen.

IPS war früher langsam bzw es ist aufwendiger und teurer, es "schnell zu machen" - heutzutage spielt das aber keine Rolle mehr, genau wie ja auch die ersten LCD-Panels ganz allgemein noch sehr lahm waren, und das war ja TN, das dann 3-4 Jahre später als "superschnell" galt. Nur wenn selbst der Hersteller zB 20ms angibt, muss man stutzig werden. Aber schnell genug, damit es keine Schlieren gibt, sind die IPS-Modelle mit Herstellerangaben von 8-10ms oder kleiner in jedem Falle.


Hier mein ansonsten korrektes Posting  



> Moin und noch ein verspätetes Frohes Neues
> Da der Sohn meiner Freundin gern mal auf was potenterem spielen möchte


 What the...????



> als auf seinem alten Medion Laptop nutze ich die Gelegenheit, da ich ihm eh meine alte Hardware vermache, um meinen PC in Sachen Monitor zu erneuern.


 Ach so... *puh*




Also, vom Papier her wäre der Acer besser, da er ein IPS-Panel hat. Es kann aber theoretisch sein, dass sein Panel eher schlecht ist, dann KÖNNTE es sein, dass es zB kleine Wölkchen bei dunklem Bild gibt und bei dem iiyama vielleicht eher nicht. Wenn es aber keine groben Schwachstellen gibt, hast du bei IPS eher "gute", echter wirkende Farben und auch eine höhere Blickwinkelstabilität. Vermutlich tun sich die beiden aber am Ende so gut wie nichts.


----------



## DocHN83 (11. Januar 2021)

Alles klar, dann bestell ich den Acer. Besten Dank


----------

